# TUG weekly newsletter



## TUGBrian (Jun 12, 2009)

Well we have over 1000 people signed up for this sofar, never thought it would be that popular!

I did recieve a note from a member saying that the newsletter he recieved was blank, or otherwise unreadable via email.

has anyone else experienced this?  it should just be in plain text or html, and has no pictures or such in it...so im hoping its an isolated case...but please let me know!

and for those of you not currently getting the newsletter, you can do so here

http://tug2.com/tugmembers

simply sign in and click the "TUG NEWSLETTER" link at the top, check the box to subscribe and youll recieve it each monday!

the newsletter contains tidbits of TUG news, as well as the latest resort reviews, exchange opportunities, last minute rentals and such from the marketplace!


----------



## Elli (Jun 13, 2009)

Brian, never had a problem, I enjoy reading it each week.


----------



## applegirl (Jun 13, 2009)

Brian,

It's fine when I receive it and I enjoy it.  Thanks a lot!

Janna


----------



## Timesharemogul (Jun 13, 2009)

*Where precisely is the link for the newsletter?*

When I get to  http://tug2.com/tugmembers
and then sign in, the only thing I see at the top are:
  HOME    BBS    REVIEWS    CLASSIFIEDS    ADVICE    HELP    LOGOFF 

I logged in and have been a paying member for over a decade....Is there another method of accessing the signup list?
Brian Talbot


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jun 13, 2009)

Look in the "My TUG" section under ther header....  2nd item (under "Change Password")



Timesharemogul said:


> When I get to  http://tug2.com/tugmembers
> and then sign in, the only thing I see at the top are:
> HOME    BBS    REVIEWS    CLASSIFIEDS    ADVICE    HELP    LOGOFF
> 
> ...


----------



## Arnie (Jun 13, 2009)

*When??*

Seeing as I'm a recent member. What day does the newsletter come out on?
Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 14, 2009)

newsletter comes out on mondays!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 14, 2009)

screenshot to make it more clear where you go to sign up for the newsletter


----------



## ricoba (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for putting this up.  Before today, I didn't even know there was a newsletter.


----------

